# Hey ladies, not all of us want to be saved from male advances...



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

I know you said you don’t mean it this way, but as someone who had actually been stalked and badgered for years even after saying no repeatedly and absolutely meaning it, this _persistence_ you describe is just always going to be a big no for me. That person only stopped after being forced to get help.

I’d prefer a man who would respect me when I say no, not pursue anyway—that’s still crossing boundaries and disrespect, no matter what loving guise it’s under.

But then again, the above only works when you yourself are respectful and do not play mind games. Just say yes when you want him too. This is to be an equal relationship, not a juvenile cat and mouse game. I hate “playing hard to get”—for what? It’s pointless if you want him anyway.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

SilentScream said:


> Thousand women, "Stop harassing us, we don't like it!"
> One woman with internalized misogyny "I find harassment appealing"
> Men: "All women want to be harassed. Let's keep doing it".
> 
> Unfortunately this is all this thread is. The fact that there is a huge discrepancy in what the majority of women want and what a few women with deeply ingrained misogynistic attitudes want where in the end they become the ones males see as representative of the majority. It reminds me of the "Women for Trump" shit that happened a few years ago.


Yeah I noticed in the porn and prostitution threads that men, pretty much without a fail, focused on the exceptions to the rule because it serves their interests.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

DOGSOUP said:


> Yeah I noticed in the porn and prostitution threads that men, pretty much without a fail, focused on the exceptions to the rule because it serves their interests.


The majority does this to every single marginalized group. They pick that one voice amongst thousands that mimics their own and use that as means of harassing and abusing other members of that same marginalized group. They pick their Shapiros and Ben Carsons, Candace Owens and Blaire Whites and fuck everyone else because those are the tools that mimic the cis white male talking points on behalf of all marginalized groups.


----------



## Boudicca (9 mo ago)

I didn't read the whole of your post, but I can totally get behind the title. 

I loathe the new war on men, the nuclear family & societal norms in general, these radicals certainly don't speak for me.


----------

